
Niantic announces Catan: World Explorers, 4th AR game from the studio - Brajeshwar
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/06/30/catan-world-explorers-augmented-reality-game-android/
======
duxup
I enjoy Pokemon Go....but I expect some more, strategy and gameplay from
something associated with Catan.

Pogo and just collecting Pokemon makes sense but I see little use for that for
a game more about strategy.

Worse with Pogo of the rules and what is happening behind the scenes is often
a mystery, that would be really frustrating in a Catan like game IMO.

